# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma >  Quelle est la notation la plus utilise pour modliser une base de donnes ?

## robert_trudel

salut

lorsque vous dsigner une bd, quelle technique utilisez-vous?

entity/relation
merise
barker
...
...

quelle est la mthode la plus utilis?

merci

----------


## CinePhil

Pour autant que je puisse en juger d'aprs ce forum, Merise a encore largement la cote en France.
Ailleurs ce sera plutt entity/relation (comme dans MySQL Workbench) ou le diagramme de classes d'UML.
Barker, je ne connais pas.

----------


## robert_trudel

donc niveau mondial entity/relation?

je remarque que dans certain logiciel on a le choix de la notion.... on dirait que c'est les seul changement que a fait son visuel....

a change que a?

----------


## CinePhil

Ben un modle valable reste un modle valable, quelle que soit la reprsentation graphique qui en est faite normalement !

----------


## robert_trudel

ce que je voudrais savoir, c'est quoi les changements entre les diffrentes mthodes?

est-ce que des changements visuel.. ou bien il y a bien des rgles diffrentes?

----------


## CinePhil

Merise commence au MCD (modle conceptuel de donnes) qui est constitu d'entits et d'associations. Dans les entits ne figurent que les attributs qui sont propres  l'entit. Dans certaines associations ne figurent que les donnes portes par ces associations.

Quand on passe du MCD au MLD (modle logique de donnes), les associations ayant des cardinalits n,m deviennent des entits associatives (on peut presque dj parler de tables parce que c'est ce qu'elles deviendront, en mme temps que les entits du MCD). Toutes ces entits comportent cette fois les cls trangres en plus de leurs attributs propres.
Les associations entre les entits du MLD sont des flches.

Le MLD est trs proche du modle Entity/Relation. Le changement principal est dans la symbolique puisqu'on a gnralement plus des flches mais des lignes reliant les entits avec d'un ct un ou deux traits perpendiculaires et de l'autre une patte d'oie. Cette symbolique peut avoir des variantes selon les logiciels et les cardinalits de l'association (qui est ici appele relation).

----------


## chaplin

Celui qui matrise Merise doit tre  l'aise dans les autres mthodes, aprs ce n'est que la forme qui change. Qu'on fasse des maths en franais, en anglais ou une autre langue, le raisonnement mathmatique prime sur la (re)prsentation. C'est peut tre pas la meilleur image, mais rouler dans une jeep, une ferrari ou une clio, ce sont des voitures qui ont un volant, 4 roues, un moteur etc. Mme si dans la forme elles sont trs diffrentes, dans le fond elles s'appuient sur la mme modle conceptuel.

Je te conseille le livre de Christian Soutou "UML2 pour les bases de donnes". Il fournit des explications claires sur les questions que tu te poses, en plus il y a pas mal d'exercices qui t'clarcissent la lanterne.

----------


## bartoumi

Comment appelle t'on le modelisation sur SQL-Server Diagram ?

----------


## moins52

Merise est encore la mthode la plus utilise dans les coles franaises. Ceci engendre cela.

----------


## saad.hessane

Ben pour moi c'est Merise aussi. Mme en faisant de l'UML, je pense toujours Merise. Mais il faut dire que l'UML rend le projet plus professionnel, alors que Merise est plus pdagogique.

----------


## webpsi

Moi, j'utilise Merise, parce que c'est ce que l'on apprend en cours, et vu que je trouve la notation lisible je continu de l'utiliser.

----------


## entreprise38

Je me demande si l'on a des stats sur l'utilisation de Merise & UML dans notre bon vieux pays, mais aussi sur ce qui est propos durant les tudes.
- En BTS (Dijon) : Merise pour les BDD, UML pour les diagrammes de classe. Et a m'est rest.
- En DUT (idem) : Merise  fond les manettes, que du bonheur.
- En licence (idem) : les profs ne voulaient mme pas entendre parler de Merise, il n'y en avait que pour UML.
Savez-vous si cela est bien dfinit dans les programmes (je pense), ou si les profs dcident eux-mme quelle(s) mthode(s) ils vont enseigner ?

Il faut aussi voir ce pour quoi on utilise Merise et/ou UML.
De mon ct, c'est Merise pour les MCD, et UML pour les diagrammes de classes.
Le sondage portant sur les bases de donnes, j'ai donc vot pour l'ami Merise.





> Mme en faisant de l'UML, je pense toujours Merise.


Idem  ::D:  
C'est bte, mais je n'ai aucun problme pour faire un excellent MCD en Merise, alors que penser aux tables en UML... a va pas, il faut toujours que je m'emmle avec les formes normales tatati-tatata, ce qui a le don de me rendre zinzin... (LE truc qui m'nerve chez UML).
Parcontre, j'ai du mal  voir en quoi UML serait plus professionnel que Merise ? Le professionnalisme rsidant surtout dans celui de l'analyste qui ralise l'tude.

----------


## flip

J'ai vot Merise, c'est ce que j'ai appris en premier.

Pour UML que j'ai appris par la suite, j'utilise plutt les autres diagramme, objet, activit, tat / transition, ...

Mais ce n'est qu'une question d'habitude  mon sens.

----------


## lex2004

Pour moi, c'est Merise quelques fois, UML d'autres fois. Je suis plutt dans une phase de transition: j'aimerais passer au tout UML mais j'ai souvent de bonnes raisons de revenir  Merise qui a quand-mme le mrite d'tre compact mme si UML se veut plus loquent et mieux adapt  la POO. Par ailleurs certains interlocuteurs gs ne comprennent rien d'UML (tout comme ils ne comprennent rien  la POO ::mrgreen:: ). Donc pour finir, on a beau aimer UML, on revient toujours pour une raison ou une autre  ce bon vieux Merise.

----------


## cisco

je trouve a grave que les franais utilisent des modlisations que comprise en France. (Je suis Franais mais expatri)
Pour ma part c'est Entity-relation et UML

----------


## chaplin

Quel est son dfaut sinon d'tre "franaise" ?

----------


## cisco

> Quel est son dfaut sinon d'tre "franaise" ?


C'est de ne pas tre utilis par le reste du monde. Pour les projet internationaux ou pour les expatri comme moi a ne le fait pas.

----------


## chaplin

C'est comme les units du SI(mtre,kg,etc ...) et les units anglo-saxonnes(pied, pouce, livres,etc ...).

----------


## cisco

par curiosit je viens de faire le tour de mes collgues, aucun ne connais merise, sauf les Franais (les autres sont portugais, chinois, sudois, africains et belges)

----------


## lukeni2

En ce qui me concerne, j'utilise toujours Merise. Je ne voit pas la raison de changer tant que a repond  mes besoins.

----------


## xtope

Bonjour, j'utilise merise aussi. Je le trouve trs clair et facile  comprendre par n'importe qui, aprs je pense que a dpend du projet sur lequel vous tombez.

----------


## robert_trudel

> je trouve a grave que les franais utilisent des modlisations que comprise en France. (Je suis Franais mais expatri)
> Pour ma part c'est Entity-relation et UML


c'est aussi utilis au moins au qubec...

peut-tre en belgique, suisse?

----------


## jpouly

Merise est une mthode, contrairement  ERD ou UML qui ne sont que des symbolismes.

Le MPD (modle physique de donnes) ressemble beaucoup  ERD, sauf que les relations sont inverses d'aprs mes souvenirs.

Pour modliser une base de donnes, UML n'est pas appropri, sauf si on utilise des "artfacts" particuliers (IBM a mme normalis a). La notion de cl (primaire ou secondaire), de contraintes et d'index n'existe pas en UML, il faut donc les "fabriquer".

Pour les pauvres expatris, je me demande quelles mthodes ils utilisent, en dehors de la notation anglo-saxonne.

----------


## Eckson

Je n'ai connu que ca durant tout mon cursus... bien que j'aie entendu parler des autres (Entity/Relation) mais tout le monde ne jure que par ca dans nos pays africains.... Il faut dire qu'il est pratique raison pour laquelle il est assez utilis.....

Ce que moi je voudrais c'est qu'on lance un debat sur les avantages et les inconvenients de chaque Modele et chacun verra bien ce quui lui convient le mieux car  lire les discussions, beaucoup n'ont pas eu la chance d'utiliser plusieurs modeles...

Salut

----------


## mon_nom_est_personne

> Merise est une mthode, contrairement  ERD ou UML qui ne sont que des symbolismes.
> 
> Le MPD (modle physique de donnes) ressemble beaucoup  ERD, sauf que les relations sont inverses d'aprs mes souvenirs.
> 
> Pour modliser une base de donnes, UML n'est pas appropri, sauf si on utilise des "artfacts" particuliers (IBM a mme normalis a). La notion de cl (primaire ou secondaire), de contraintes et d'index n'existe pas en UML, il faut donc les "fabriquer".
> 
> Pour les pauvres expatris, je me demande quelles mthodes ils utilisent, en dehors de la notation anglo-saxonne.


je sais pas si l'adjectif "pauvre" est el mieux choisi pour les expatries  ::mouarf:: .
Toujours est-il, je pense qu' on devrait d'abord se poser la question:

- "Quel modelisation pour quel type de donnees ?"

1. Pour du relationnel classique j'utilise ER: 
- Tous mes clients veulent leur schema de db en ER, tout le monde connais ER (aparament tout le monde sauf en france).
- Beaucoup d'outils gratuits pour faire du pro/retro-ingenierie a partir de ce modele. 

2. Pour les donnees objet j'utilise UML:
- Standard
- Modele tres efficace dans la modelisation objet (diagramme de classe)

3. Les donnes RDF:
- pas d'autre chois qu'un bon vieux graphe des familles.

----------


## Ricky81

> Toujours est-il, je pense qu' on devrait d'abord se poser la question:
> 
> - "Quel modelisation pour quel type de donnees ?"
> 
> 1. Pour du relationnel classique j'utilise ER: 
> - Tous mes clients veulent leur schema de db en ER, tout le monde connais ER (aparament tout le monde sauf en france).
> - Beaucoup d'outils gratuits pour faire du pro/retro-ingenierie a partir de ce modele. 
> 
> 2. Pour les donnees objet j'utilise UML:
> ...


C'est ce qui est fait dans le prsent sujet -> modlisation d'une base de donnes  ::wink:: 

P.S. : RDF est dj une notation/syntaxe en lui mme, un peu comme UML

----------


## jmguiche

> Quel est son dfaut sinon d'tre "franaise" ?


Toutes les techniques de modlisation expriment en fait les mme concepts :
les identifiantsles dpendances fonctionnellesles dpendences multivalues
On ne dit pas grand chose de plus avec un Modle Conceptuel de Donnes, quelque soit le graphisme et la "grammaire graphique" utiliss.

Ce que je reproche  Merise, c'est la lourdeur inutile du modle avec le concept d'association qui n'aide en rien  la rsolution et  la modlisation.
Je ne sais pas combien d'anne homme ont t perdues dans les services informatiques franais  dbattre sur "C'est une entit ou une association ?". Personnelement, j'en ai vu pas mal !
Cette question ne se pose pas avec les diverses approches E/R anglo-saxonne.

J'aimais bien NIAM sinon.

----------


## mon_nom_est_personne

> C'est ce qui est fait dans le prsent sujet -> modlisation d'une base de donnes 
> 
> P.S. : RDF est dj une notation/syntaxe en lui mme, un peu comme UML


C'est vrai qu'en generale quand on parle de bdd on pense relationnelle. La ou il existe une miriade d'autres paradigmes et produits, pas tres connue certe. Par exemple dans le monde des bdd linguistique, c'est du 100% du model objet. Et comme ces derniers temps on parle beaucoup bdd et surtout des alternatives au relationnel (cf. no-sql), je pense qu'il est bon de faire le distingo.

P.S. : ne pas comfondre rdf qui est un formalisme semantique base sur la logique des predicats et rdf/xml qui est une notation/syntaxe comme rdf/json. Ca reviendrais a dire que le model relationnel c'est du sql server ou mysql  :;):

----------


## chaplin

> Toutes les techniques de modlisation expriment en fait les mme concepts.


Je parlerais plus de mthode que de technique, mais bon.




> On ne dit pas grand chose de plus avec un Modle Conceptuel de Donnes, quelque soit le graphisme et la "grammaire graphique" utiliss.


Quand on ne connat rien d'un logiciel, un MCD (s'il existe) aide normment  la comprhension gnrale du projet, si on a un droit de regard dessus bien entendu (DBA ::ave:: ).
Encore qu'un MCD est une tape avant de passer  l'optimisation et au physique.




> Ce que je reproche  Merise, c'est la lourdeur inutile du modle avec le concept d'association qui n'aide en rien  la rsolution et  la modlisation.


 :8O: , je suis frapp par ce commentaire pour ne pas dire jugement.
Ce sont les associations qui sont les plus dures  trouver, et qui permettent d'optimiser les performances d'un SGBDR.




> Je ne sais pas combien d'anne homme ont t perdues dans les services informatiques franais  dbattre sur "C'est une entit ou une association ?".


Pourtant il y a une approche mathmatique, donc ils devraient tre d'accord. Ou alors ils n'taient pas d'accord sur l'nonc. Je me suis assez pris le choux sur le sujet: faire du neuf avec du vieux  tout en assurant une rtrocompatibilit, c'est de l'optimisation de conception. Y a des fois, il faut aussi s'adapter.

Aprs, quand on aborde l'optimisation, les avis peuvent tre partag.

J'aime bien Merise pour son ct statique, pour l'aspect dynamique, c'est diffrent, mais au moins on a une base.
Ensuite, tous les problmes ne se rsolvent pas avec MERISE.

----------


## Excellion

Sql server 2008 donc Merise.

Je vois d'ailleurs pas l'interet de s'embeter avec des modelisations objets dans une base de donnes qui ne l'est pas (L'uml que les americains affectionnenent tant, puisqu'ils l'ont invente, m'a toujours semble un peu trop "pousse" pour des projets de petite ou moyenne taille, et particulierement inadapte a la conception de sites web dans des langages objets comme l'Asp.net par exemple).

D'ailleurs la mthodologie merise, mme si elle a le dfaut d'tre francaise est terriblement proche des schmas gnrs sous sql server. Du coup si la personne a un brin de jugeotte, il lui est facile de comprendre le schema au cours d'une explication.

----------


## BLeguillou

Il faut peut-tre rappell que MERISE est une mthodologie FRANCO-FRANAISE et par consquent, sorti de France, personne ne connat (enfin, sauf les trangers qui se sont interress  MERISE).

Pour modliser une Base de donnes, MERISE est tout  fait indique, mais UML peut-tre utilis galement (voir effectivement le livre UML pour les bases de donnes de C.SOUTOU).

Rappelons galement que UML n'est pas une mthode (ce n'est qu'un outil)mais un langage de modlisation, plutt orient POO.

Donc, c'est comme vous voyez  ::D:

----------


## wakan

Bonjour,
J'ai vot UML.
Je penses que Merise est un outil trs utilis et trs aboutie. 100% fiable utilis par quasiment toute les entreprises.
Cependant, je penses que UML est l'avenir alors certes, il ne va pas s'imposer dessuite, mais au bout d'un certain temps je penses qu'il remplacera Merise car plus complet et plus professionnel.
Cependant, je peux confirmer que dans les centres de formations actuels, c'est Merise qui est encore beaucoup plus tudi que l'UML.
A bientt

----------


## BLeguillou

Pour faire suite au msg de wakan, 
1/ "...je penses qu'il remplacera Merise car plus complet et plus professionnel." je ne comprends pas ? En quoi UML est plus complet et professionnel que Merise?  ::calim2:: 

2/ "...dans les centres de formations actuels, c'est Merise qui est encore beaucoup plus tudi que l'UML..." 
C'est peut-tre parceque le formateur ne connait pas UML !?  ::P: 

Salutations  ::ccool::

----------


## jmguiche

> Je parlerais plus de mthode que de technique, mais bon.
> 
> 
> Quand on ne connat rien d'un logiciel, un MCD (s'il existe) aide normment  la comprhension gnrale du projet, si on a un droit de regard dessus bien entendu (DBA).
> Encore qu'un MCD est une tape avant de passer  l'optimisation et au physique.
> 
> 
> , je suis frapp par ce commentaire pour ne pas dire jugement.
> Ce sont les associations qui sont les plus dures  trouver, et qui permettent d'optimiser les performances d'un SGBDR.
> ...


Tout  fait, un MCD est une reprsentation utile du projet. Mais les modles E/R ou NIAM sont tout autant des MCD qu'un modle MERISE. Mme si on ne s'embarasse pas de jargon (on ne parle que de data model) dans la litterature anglo-saxonne. On raconte la mme chose dans ces modles, mais la manipulation des modles E/R est plus simple car ils sont dbarrasss de concepts superflus (associations).

La mthode, amha, est plus dans la dmarche que dans l'outil (Merise, E/R, NIAM...) c'est pour cela que je parle plutt de technique. La mthode MERISE, c'est bien autre chose que le MCD, comme tu le fait remarquer, il y a bien d'autres modles et surtout toute une dmarche. 

Les associations sont dures  trouver ? Raison de plus pour ne pas s'empetrer avec ce concept. On en raconte autant avec une notation E/R sans que rien ne soit dificile  trouver. J'ai beaucoup utilis les deux approches (trois avec NIAM). 

Je ne pense pas que l'optimisation du schma dans le SGBDR soit le sujet du MCD qui est avant tout une approche smantique. Mais il est vrai que certaines structures peuvent tre racont de faon plus ou moins efficaces pour le SGBD.

Il n'y a pas d'approche mathmatique du modle MERISE. Relis le "livre vert", 1er tome de Merise, si cela se trouve encore. C'est une approche intuitive vaguement (pour le MCD) tinte de systmique. "Il  y a des entits et ce qui se passe entre les entits ce sont des relations (pour prendre le vocable de l'poque)". Le problme, c'est que le mme concept "mtier" passe d'un status  un autre... La diffrence n'est pas flagrante. Avec une approche E/R, c'est une entit et on ne se pose pas de question.

La seule approche mathmatique que je connaisse sur le sujet est celle de CODD et de la structure de l'information qui mne au modle relationel.

----------


## chaplin

Si une association comporte des attributs, a s'appelle comment alors ? J'ai du mal  comprendre. Sinon je partage globalement tes avis.

Si on prend le temps de concevoir le MCD, on gagne en organisation des donnes, dans une moindre mesure en performance. 
L'exemple classique, c'est la bibliothque publique, c'est mieux que des bouquins entasss en pile. Intuitivement, on sen bien que plus on structure l'organisation de l'information, plus facile/rapide en est la recherche.

----------


## Le_CuLtO

Mon prof d'Analyse et Conception de Systmes d'Information (DUT info  Dijon):



> modliser une BDD avec UML c'est comme essayer de ranger des bouteilles de bire dans son frigo avec une grue de chantier


Comment voulez vous qu'on fasse de l'UML pour faire de la BDD quand on entend a. Je saurais mme pas comment m'y prendre en fait. Par contre UML  donf pour la POO  :;):

----------


## jmguiche

> Si une association comporte des attributs, a s'appelle comment alors ? J'ai du mal  comprendre. Sinon je partage globalement tes avis.
> 
> Si on prend le temps de concevoir le MCD, on gagne en organisation des donnes, dans une moindre mesure en performance. 
> L'exemple classique, c'est la bibliothque publique, c'est mieux que des bouquins entasss en pile. Intuitivement, on sen bien que plus on structure l'organisation de l'information, plus facile/rapide en est la recherche.


Une entit, tu devrais lire un ou 2 trucs sur les notation E/R.

----------


## chaplin

On est bien d'accord sur la dfinition de E/R.
Je ne cherche pas  polmiquer mais comprendre les raisons des points de vue diffrents.

----------


## jmguiche

La page que tu prsente est ambigue. On a l'impression que les losanges sont "la mme chose" que les ovales Merise. Ce n'est pas le cas, regarde les "alternative notations" : les associations ne sont pas porteuse de donnes.
Cette notation est tres peu utilise  ma connaissance. 
J'utilise la notation CrowFoot de Barker. Elle est bien outille dans la gamme Oracle. Mais ce qu'on trouve dans ERWIN par exemple est quivalent.

----------


## Kihm Xs

Quand j'tais en France en BTS :
J'ai appris MERISE pour les bdd
UML pour la poo

En grande bretagne pour mon bachelor :
Entity/Relationship pour les bdd
UML pour la poo

Personnellement je ne me vois pas utiliser MERISE pour de la poo ou UML pour des bdd...Question de pratique pour mon petit cerveau, moins j'ai  jongler plus mon rendement et mon efficacit sont meilleurs^^

Ensuite, y'a t'il vraiment une diffrence entre MERISE et le ER anglosaxon? Non, je n'ai eu aucune difficult  passer de MERSIE  l'ER, et aprs des discussions avec mes profs de bdd et d'analyse, pour eux la diffrence c'est de la noniotte, par contre elles semblaient avoir une certaine sympathie pour MERISE, ma prof d'analyse me disait souvent "vous les franais vous tes dous en analyse avec votre MERISE", aprs elle disait pareil aux espagnoles avec leur methode  eux qui a un nom que je ne retrouve pas.

PS : Un anglosaxon comprend trs bien un MCD fait grce  MERISE et je pense qu'un franais comprendra aussi bien un MCD bas sur le SSADM

----------


## hegros

> Si on prend le temps de concevoir le MCD, on gagne en organisation des donnes, dans une moindre mesure en performance.


L'organisation des donnes en Merise c'est avec un MOD pas un MCD, organisation des donnes  un sens prcis en Merise.

Un MCD c'est utilis dans un cycle Merise standard dans une analyse de l'existant/dfinition des exigences, pendant une tude pralable coupl avec une technique d'estimation comme les points de fonction. 


Pour moi dessiner un mcd ou crire un dtd revient au mme puisque le but recherche est atteint : conceptualiser le systme  dvelopper

----------


## chaplin

> L'organisation des donnes en Merise c'est avec un MOD pas un MCD, organisation des donnes  un sens prcis en Merise.


Ok, quand je parle d'organisation des donnes, je le vois au sens  littraire c'est  dire de rangement pas au sens premier de Merise.
J'aurais du formuler ma phrase en employant le terme dsorganis  :;): .

----------


## Soutou

La notation UML a l'avantage d'tre connue d'un grand nombre d'informaticiens, alors qu'il existe trop de diffrents formalismes graphiques de type entit-association (Le MCD tant le prfr des Europens, IDEF1X, Baker, Chen, etc.).

L'autre grand avantage d'UML est de pouvoir autoriser de relier une classe-association  une ou plusieurs classes. Merise parle d'identification relative et a alourdi un peu les schmas selon moi avec un symbolisme diffrent sur une patte d'association. Les diagrammes de classes sont plus concis ainsi, a rime.

Le dernier avantage d'UML est que les outils incluent petit  petit cette notation dans leurs offres. Le rouleau compresseur est lanc.

Bonne fin d't  tous

----------

